# Assassin's Creed: Origins. Dettagli storici modificati per sessismo.



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2018)

Assassin's Creed:Origins, l'ultimo episodio della celebre saga ambientato in Egitto durante l'era Tolemaica, dispone da ieri di una modalità "Discovery Tour" didattica che permette di seguire tour virtuali all'interno del mondo antico riprodotto dagli sviluppatori.
Ma fa discutere la scelta degl isviluppatori di modificare i vasi storici che raffigurano studenti maschi che seguono un corso di filosofia, aggiungendo anche donne modificando così la raffigurazione di reperti storici originali.
La motivazione di Ubisoft è che "non è un buon messaggio tramandare il sessismo dell'era antica".


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Assassin's Creed:Origins, l'ultimo episodio della celebre saga ambientato in Egitto durante l'era Tolemaica, dispone da ieri di una modalità "Discovery Tour" didattica che permette di seguire tour virtuali all'interno del mondo antico riprodotto dagli sviluppatori.
> Ma fa discutere la scelta degl isviluppatori di modificare i vasi storici che raffigurano studenti maschi che seguono un corso di filosofia, aggiungendo anche donne modificando così la raffigurazione di reperti storici originali.
> La motivazione di Ubisoft è che "non è un buon messaggio tramandare il sessismo dell'era antica".



Si chiama anche revisionismo storico

Vedrete che fra 20-30 anni un po' alla volta a scuola insegneranno che nell'antichità c'erano pari diritti e che le donne partecipavano attivamente alla vita sociale..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2018)

Il gioco (magnifico) ce l'ho, fanno gli intellettualoidi radical chic su questi dettagli poi rappresentano Cleopatra che gira nel deserto nuda e fa feste orgiastiche la sera. E si tromba Cesare al primo incontro dopo 5 minuti. 

Tuttavia, durante i caricamenti, compare un messaggio che fa capire quanto siano terrorizzati per questa cosa: _"Cleopatra in realtà non era una predatrice sessuale come ha tramandato la storia, e pare fosse ancora vergine al primo incontro con Cesare"_


----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2018)

Questa cosa è molto pericolosa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2018)

Onestamente questo è il meno. Non so se avete visto l'uscita della nuova serie sul mito di Achille. Be Achille è nero 

Il femminismo spinto comunque sta partorendo abomini totali, l'altro giorno ho dato un occhio a Britannia, serie tv sulla conquista dei Romani della Britannia appunto.
A un certo punto si vede una ragazzina di tipo 50 kg, ragazza normale, senza nessun tipo di addestramento o altro che fa fuori 6 soldati romani da sola!

Segata subito, ste cose con le donnine di 40 kg che squartano uomini il doppio di loro mi fa girare i maroni. Non è un fattore di sessimo, è un fattore di realismo! Vuoi che una donna squarti legionari e omaccioni? Bene, allora fai interpretare la parte a una donna come BRIENNE di GoT (non so il nome dell'attrice), allora si che appare normale la cosa! Ci vuole tanto a capirlo?

Ma poi sta cosa che i Romani ogni volta vengono squartati a mille dal primo pirla che passa è urtante.


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il gioco (magnifico) ce l'ho, fanno gli intellettualoidi radical chic su questi dettagli poi rappresentano Cleopatra che gira nel deserto nuda e fa feste orgiastiche la sera. E si tromba Cesare al primo incontro dopo 5 minuti.
> 
> Tuttavia, durante i caricamenti, compare un messaggio che fa capire quanto siano terrorizzati per questa cosa: _"Cleopatra in realtà non era una predatrice sessuale come ha tramandato la storia, e pare fosse ancora vergine al primo incontro con Cesare"_



Sono costretti a fare robe del genere, altrimenti possono scoppiare polveroni in grado di creare notevoli danni.
Ringraziamo gli USA ed i social justice warrior per questo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2018)

*Anche tutti gli organi genitali e i seni delle statue sono stati coperti, esclusivamente per il Discovery Tour (nel gioco le statue sono ancora nude)*


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente questo è il meno. Non so se avete visto l'uscita della nuova serie sul mito di Achille. Be Achille è nero
> 
> Il femminismo spinto comunque sta partorendo abomini totali, l'altro giorno ho dato un occhio a Britannia, serie tv sulla conquista dei Romani della Britannia appunto.
> A un certo punto si vede una ragazzina di tipo 50 kg, ragazza normale, senza nessun tipo di addestramento o altro che fa fuori 6 soldati romani da sola!
> ...



Per questioni di studio/lavoro mi occupo di storia romana: condivido ogni parola che dici


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente questo è il meno. Non so se avete visto l'uscita della nuova serie sul mito di Achille. Be Achille è nero
> 
> Il femminismo spinto comunque sta partorendo abomini totali, l'altro giorno ho dato un occhio a Britannia, serie tv sulla conquista dei Romani della Britannia appunto.
> A un certo punto si vede una ragazzina di tipo 50 kg, ragazza normale, senza nessun tipo di addestramento o altro che fa fuori 6 soldati romani da sola!
> ...



Ho visto recentemente la serie Banshee e pure lì quasi tutte le donne (magroline) combattevano alla pari con il bestione di turno.
Comunque non è che sia semplicissimo trovare delle donnone di 1 e 95... dei romani ho apprezzato i documentari di discovery (dplay), certo che se devono farli passare come degli ometti che si fanno ammazzare dalla ragazzina di turno allora tanto vale guardarsi Asterix e Obelix..... lol


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il gioco (magnifico) ce l'ho, fanno gli intellettualoidi radical chic su questi dettagli poi rappresentano Cleopatra che gira nel deserto nuda e fa feste orgiastiche la sera. E si tromba Cesare al primo incontro dopo 5 minuti.
> 
> Tuttavia, durante i caricamenti, compare un messaggio che fa capire quanto siano terrorizzati per questa cosa: _"Cleopatra in realtà non era una predatrice sessuale come ha tramandato la storia, e pare fosse ancora vergine al primo incontro con Cesare"_



Ringraziamo i SJW e gli otto anni di Obama che gli ha consentito di infettare praticamente ogni cosa. Comunque penso che dopo la bastonata che i Democratici beccheranno alle elezioni di midtern quest’orrenda moda, fortunatamente già in declino, verrà segata definitivamente dall’establishment democratico, visto che praticamente tutti gli States eccetto Silicon Valley, LA e NYC la odiano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho visto recentemente la serie Banshee e pure lì quasi tutte le donne (magroline) combattevano alla pari con il bestione di turno.
> Comunque non è che sia semplicissimo trovare delle donnone di 1 e 95... dei romani ho apprezzato i documentari di discovery (dplay), certo che se devono farli passare come degli ometti che si fanno ammazzare dalla ragazzina di turno allora tanto vale guardarsi Asterix e Obelix..... lol



Basta andare anche a prendere qualche lottatrice, se vogliono possono. Sono stufo di vedere ste donnine con i tacchi altissimi, unghie perfette, taglia 42, spaccare culi a gente di 2 metri che pesa una tonnellata. La cosa ridicola poi è vedere ste qua che corrono più veloci dei maschi sui tacchi 


Mi sono veramente rotto i maroni. Prima si poteva accettare perché non erano ovunque, ora sono dapperttutto a inquinare ogni film e serie tv. Che poi mi fa ridere, vogliono combattere il sessimo e mettono come simbolo la donna oggetto, mai che mettersero una donna brutta in certi ruoli.

La vera rivoluzione contro il sessismo sarebbe mettere l'attrice di Brienne nel ruolo di Wonder Woman 

Non le posso più soffrire ste donne belloccie nei ruoli di azione



ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Per questioni di studio/lavoro mi occupo di storia romana: condivido ogni parola che dici




I romani vengono continuamente stuprati dagli americani. Ricordo ancora un documentario dove han fatto passare Annibale per un novello martin luther king che difendeva deboli e oppressi e i Romani nazisti della peggior specie! Ma andate a cagher, quando l'impero è crollato siamo tornati all'età della pietra! A sentir questi pare che ci fosse l'eden ovunque e i Romani brutti sporchi e cattivi andavano a mettere fuoco e fiamme...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta andare anche a prendere qualche lottatrice, se vogliono possono. Sono stufo di vedere ste donnine con i tacchi altissimi, unghie perfette, taglia 42, spaccare culi a gente di 2 metri che pesa una tonnellata. La cosa ridicola poi è vedere ste qua che corrono più veloci dei maschi sui tacchi
> 
> 
> Mi sono veramente rotto i maroni. Prima si poteva accettare perché non erano ovunque, ora sono dapperttutto a inquinare ogni film e serie tv. Che poi mi fa ridere, vogliono combattere il sessimo e mettono come simbolo la donna oggetto, mai che mettersero una donna brutta in certi ruoli.
> ...



Hai centrato il punto: in diversi film/documentari di produzione anglo-americana, prodotti più per compiacere il pubblico che per tratteggiare in modo veritiero la storia, Roma è sempre dipinta come latrice di morte e distruzione a discapito degli altri popoli. Relativamente alla serie "Britannia", è a dir poco ridicola la scena in cui una donna celtica si sbarazza con facilità di tre-quattro legionari romani: ridicola, dico, perché Roma è stata la prima entità statale a disporre di un esercito di professionisti: il professionismo non è garanzia di vittoria come testimoniano le sconfitte di Carre e Teutoburgo (al riguardo ci sarebbe da aprire una parentesi relativa ai demeriti di Crasso e Varo) ma certe rappresentazioni sono al limite del grottesco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2018)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Hai centrato il punto: in diversi film/documentari di produzione anglo-americana, prodotti più per compiacere il pubblico che per tratteggiare in modo veritiero la storia, Roma è sempre dipinta come latrice di morte e distruzione a discapito degli altri popoli. Relativamente alla serie "Britannia", è a dir poco ridicola la scena in cui una donna celtica si sbarazza con facilità di* tre-quattro legionari romani:* ridicola, dico, perché Roma è stata la prima entità statale a disporre di un esercito di professionisti: il professionismo non è garanzia di vittoria come testimoniano le sconfitte di Carre e Teutoburgo (al riguardo ci sarebbe da aprire una parentesi relativa ai demeriti di Crasso e Varo) ma certe rappresentazioni sono al limite del grottesco.



Fossero 3/4, sono 5, forse 6 addirittura. Ricordo che appena vista la scena ho iniziato a contarli proprio per capire quanto fosse ridicola sta cosa e sono arrivato almeno a 5! Una donnina senza arte ne parte che secca 5 legionari romani ben addestrati. 

Della battaglia di teutoburgo ricordo che c'era stata la disfatta grazie soprattutto al tradimento di Arminio. La cosa bella è che poi è stato fatto secco dalla sua stessa gente  Il fato ogni tanto è giusto 

Fosse rimasto fedele a Roma avrebbe vissuto meglio e garantito una vita migliore al suo popolo retrogrado di barbari senza arte e ne parte


----------



## JohnDoe (22 Febbraio 2018)

e ancora non avete visto Black Panther  dovevano chiamarlo : We Wuz Kangz


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fossero 3/4, sono 5, forse 6 addirittura. Ricordo che appena vista la scena ho iniziato a contarli proprio per capire quanto fosse ridicola sta cosa e sono arrivato almeno a 5! Una donnina senza arte ne parte che secca 5 legionari romani ben addestrati.
> 
> Della battaglia di teutoburgo ricordo che c'era stata la disfatta grazie soprattutto al tradimento di Arminio. La cosa bella è che poi è stato fatto secco dalla sua stessa gente  Il fato ogni tanto è giusto
> 
> Fosse rimasto fedele a Roma avrebbe vissuto meglio e garantito una vita migliore al suo popolo retrogrado di barbari senza arte e ne parte



Simili uscite non dovrei farle ma dato che siamo fra amici: ben gli sta ad Arminio!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Febbraio 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e ancora non avete visto Black Panther  dovevano chiamarlo : We Wuz Kangz



Questa mi è nuova, andrò ad informarmi


----------



## vota DC (22 Febbraio 2018)

C'è chi ha avuto più coraggio tipo quelli di Kingdom Come Deliverance che non hanno messo NESSUN personaggio africano in una ristretta zona rurale boema nel 1400. Da notare che molti si sono arrabbiati perché mancavano personaggi afroAMERICANI quindi se ci ficcavano uno zulu avevano lo stesso qualcosa da ridire!

Riguardo la donnina celtica, io alla Festa di San Faustino ho visto un'ucraina alta ben più di 1.90 e al netto dei tacchi i maschi presenti le arrivavano ben sotto le spalle, i più fortunati le arrivavano alle tette. Perché non hanno sfruttato l'occasione? Gli antichi romani erano tappi, c'era un'altezza minima per fare i legionari ma non era troppo severa!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> C'è chi ha avuto più coraggio tipo quelli di Kingdom Come Deliverance che non hanno messo NESSUN personaggio africano in una ristretta zona rurale boema nel 1400. Da notare che molti si sono arrabbiati perché mancavano personaggi afroAMERICANI quindi se ci ficcavano uno zulu avevano lo stesso qualcosa da ridire!
> 
> Riguardo la donnina celtica, io alla Festa di San Faustino* ho visto un'ucraina alta ben più di 1.90 e al netto dei tacchi i maschi presenti le arrivavano ben sotto le spalle, i più fortunati le arrivavano alle tette. *Perché non hanno sfruttato l'occasione? Gli antichi romani erano tappi, c'era un'altezza minima per fare i legionari ma non era troppo severa!



Appunto, è questo che non capisco. Stangone enormi si trovano! Vuoi fare la donna che squarta i maschi? Metti un personaggio adeguato. Non la classica donnina minuta e magrolina.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ormai imperversano ovunque, guardate che polemica che hanno tirato su per il vestito della Lawrence! Qui però la cosa è molto più grave. Non si tratta di "trasmettere un messaggio", si tratta di storia, fatti. E la storia è quella, non può essere modificata perchè ad alcuni non piace.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ormai imperversano ovunque, guardate che polemica che hanno tirato su per il vestito della Lawrence! Qui però la cosa è molto più grave. Non si tratta di "trasmettere un messaggio", si tratta di storia, fatti. E la storia è quella, non può essere modificata perchè ad alcuni non piace.



Sta attento te a continuare a postare della gnocca che prima o poi ti vengono a prendere a casa e ti danno l'ergastolo


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta attento te a continuare a postare della gnocca che prima o poi ti vengono a prendere a casa e ti danno l'ergastolo



Io rendo solo un servizio alla community


----------

